# Chubbs' tongue shot



## striggs (Jul 12, 2010)

1 o' those hard 2 catch tongue shots. wish it were closer.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2010)

Big old boy with his long tongue. It is hard to catch a good pic with there tongue out. Ha


----------



## striggs (Jul 12, 2010)

yea it is, he was showin off 4 da ladies lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2010)

Hahaha he's like hey ladies cheak out my big tongue.


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jul 12, 2010)

that tegu is amazing. i love when they grow big and sturdy like that. nice shot also.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 12, 2010)

someone would say it wasn't real if they didnt know better. Tongue flicks and yawning shots are such cool pics. Great gu


----------



## tora (Jul 12, 2010)

I wanna squish those big 'ol cheeks! 
I love it when they get that big & bulky, this is a great pic.


----------



## striggs (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea Juggernaut, da ladies luv cn da tongue lol. Thanx Thrill. Ay DMB, i get dat all da time till he flicks his tongue or turns his head. Lol @ Tora, thank u.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

this is one cool picture. He looks so huge lol. I love the big cheeks, too. You have been posting some very nice pictures of him  .


----------



## striggs (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanx again Txrepgirl


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Your welcome  .


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 14, 2010)

Is he a chacoan giant?


----------



## striggs (Jul 14, 2010)

Nah Kingwolf he's not.


----------

